

Any evidence that iTunes Genius (incl. Mixes) does what it claims? - MikeCapone

By that I mean, is there any evidence that it actually picks "songs that go great together"?<p>I get the feeling that my mixes are mostly made up of random songs from the same genre (or closely related ones), probably with an emphasis on things I have rated highly.<p>Is there any indication that Genius looks at other variables, such as tempo, mood, instrumentation, upbeat/downbeat, etc (the way that Pandora does)?
======
tr4nslator
I'm pretty sure they're not using much metadata, but instead using
collaborative filtering based on the libraries other iTunes users.

"Apple's proprietary recommendation engine that uses collaborative filtering
and iTunes' built-in rating system to generate music recommendations"

from
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/03/24/apple_switches...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/03/24/apple_switches_on_itunes_genius_for_videos.html)

